# Android Insignia Flex 8"



## Iammagicman (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey! So I got an insignia tablet, model number NS-14T002, in December as a gift. The device has been pretty well taken care of, but it has a problem. It was fine just a few minutes ago. I was playing a game and I closed the screen. However when I reopened the screen just moments later, half of the screen was white with a few stripes of color across it. I've already turning it on and off and also the reset button. Nothing has worker so far and I'm really freaked out. Please help!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

It's broken. If it's under warranty, you could contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

However since that's an obvious crack in the screen it would be considered physical damage and may not be covered by a standard warranty.


----------



## Iammagicman (Aug 16, 2014)

That's what I figured...Thanks for the help!


----------

